# Lost a great one



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Thought I would post this for the few guys on here who have had chance to hunt over her.

Last night my family lost a great dog and family pet. Tacoma has been an amazing bird dog and friend to many of our friends and our family. Tacoma has been a miracle for my wife and I since we got her. We were unable to have kids and she was the first dog we got after getting married so she took on the roll of a kid for us. She survived anti freeze poisoning and was able to give us one pup when she was never supposed to be able to breed. Her abilities as a flushing/retrieving dog will not be soon forgot by many. Sunday was her last hunt and she died peacefully in her sleep that night. I just hope where she is now is full of birds for her to chase.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

sorry to hear it man. i lost one of mine last year. its a hard thing to go through. they arent pets, they are family.


----------



## toowide10 (Oct 23, 2010)

Soon as I saw the post...lost a great one, I hesitated clicking on it knowing what the story would be!! For me I have felt what your going through ....it can be very tuff to get through, I don't care what anyone say's......Good luck so sorry for your loss and remember those magic moments that you shared with her that can never be taken!!


----------



## mudDuk935 (Oct 19, 2010)

I am so sorry bout your lose... i know how it is. i lost my boy last year.....who says men dont cry!?


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry about Tacoma moving on. At least you have a good collection of pictures there - help ya relive good memories. Have you still got her pup? How is it doing?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

My sincere condolences... been through it a few times myself and it doesnt get any easier. maybe a bit tougher... 

looks like she led a very full and eventful life. 8)

i dont recall whom claimed these words but, "If dogs dont go to heaven, i dont want to go"...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Some to hear about your loss. It is tough to lose a member of your family. Sounds like you have a lot of great memories of her. They will endure long after the pain of losing her fades.


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

sorry man!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry for your lose man. She up there chasing the birds around.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Great dog, great photo essay of her life...

That sux when they go. I feel your pain.


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. She is a beauty.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sorry to see your dog go....that's one of things holding me back from getting one. taking the loss would be tough


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It really hurts to lose a member of your family. I wish they lived a longer lifespan so we could enjoy them in our lives for a longer period of time.
R


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, that is sad man!! I'm sorry to hear about your loss!! Looks like you guys had great times together!!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

rjefre said:


> It really hurts to lose a member of your family. I wish they lived a longer lifespan so we could enjoy them in our lives for a longer period of time.
> R


+1

Looks like Tacoma had a good life though.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

She is loves flushing the birds in bird PARDISE!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. She was a real blessing to me and my family for the last 11 years. I feel very blessed to have had her in my life as a friend and companion in a sport which I love so much. She will be deeply missed. 

utahgolf as much as it hurts to loose such a good friend I think it would hurt more for me now not knowing the great times I never could of had with out here by my side all those times in the field and at home. This is third dog I have lost over the years and I would not trade all the pain of the loses because I have had so many great memories from having them in my life.

Briar we still have her pup Shadow and the pups father Citori. She is doing well and will turn 2 next April fools day. What a surprise that was having a pup that should of never been on the first day of April. It sure sent me for a loop when I went out in the morning to water the dogs and there she was :shock: Still trying to figure out how that one happened.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about it man. I have lost two dogs this year. One short hair due old age and a english pointer due to a inoperatable tumor in his nose. I feel ya man!


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

I recived this after we had put our last springer down, I don't know who wrote it, or even the hunter that sent it to me, so i am passing this along to you like he did for me.

So sorry to hear about your dog.

This has helped me to deal with a couple I have lost.

The rainbow bridge.

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to the Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water, and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember then in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; his eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from you heart.

Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together...............


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

VERY SORRY TO HEAR THAT !!

My lab is not the best hunter BUT he is one of my best friends and loves me no matter what . It will be a very sad day when i loose him , He is only 4 but i have already told my wife that when he goes i WILL be getting another . I have spent many a night with jake in my sleeping bag , keeping me warm up Logan Canyon . My wife thinks i am nuts , but thats ok with me . I love Jake and when i can't sleep from back pain or head aches sometimes we go for a overnighter up LOgan Canyon or just i curl up on the floor with him and just rub his head . it helps me relax and he loves it . I have never liked or loved a dog as much as my lab , he is my first lab i have owned . I wish i had got one years ago . Looking at you photos made me all teary eyed . 

Sorry again for your lose .

RobK.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing some stories and pictures with us. Wish you and your wife the best. -Blake


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

My condolences. I too have lost four legged family members over the years and know how hard it is. My best friend is laying on my feet at this very moment that I am typing this. She doesn't have very much time left, but we've had a lot of great times together and I will cherish every minute we have.


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

sorry about the loss of your great friend


----------

